# My two live together...



## DiniAndFreda (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm still a little new to hedgehog keeping, so sorry if my question is redundant. So from everything that I'm reading, it all says that hedgehogs are generally solitary animals and that males and females shouldn't be kept together for the obvious reasons, and males will fight... but what about two females? I recieved mine as adults and apparently they've always been housed together (at least 2 years), and in the almost 6 months I've had them, they have always gotten along, always cuddling each other when they sleep, they follow each other around, etc. They even run on one wheel together (even though there are two in their cage). Their cage is big and they have plenty of space to do their own thing, and they *do* do their own thing, but always in close proximity to the other. I've never seen any aggression between the two at all. 

They are sisters from the same litter and obviously have some kind of bond. Should I be separating them anyway?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Most females do fine living together. However, they are still solitary animals so you should always keep in mind it might go wrong one day. And you have to decide for yourself whether you want to keep them in a way that goes against their nature.


----------

